# mit 2tem Monitor und xconf crash



## chris_nerd (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein IBM X60 Notebook mit integrierter Intel 950 Graka. Ein Ubuntu Gusty. 

Als ich bei einer Präsi den Beamer anhängen wollte und unter 'system->systemverwaltung->Bildschirme und Grafik' die Einstellung machen wollte (mir kommt dort die Meldung 'Grafikkarte (intel 945)' und der Treiber ist ein 'vesa generic'), machte ich den Bildschrim2 zum Zweitbildschirm. Nach dem bestätigen, hat es mir die ganze xconf durch einander gebracht: Auflösung des LCD (Notebook) auf 640 x 480 umgestellt, das Tastaturlayout von de-ch auf us umgestellt und meine Zuschauer schauten auf einen dunklen Beamer. 

Könnte es sein, dass ich den Beamer schon beim Aufstarten anschliessen muss? oder soll ich meine xconf mal posten?

Danke für durchlesen
Chris


----------

